# Hi There...Thinking of buying at Disney



## sugar apple (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi. I just came back from Orlando and am very interested in buying at Disney as I have young children who I think this would be a great value for. I am trying to research posts but maybe if i post my questions I could get quicker answers. Thanks for your help!

1) In many cases buying resale is better, is that the case with Disney?
2) The contemporary resort, is this new? (we passed through on the monorail)
3) Does Disney do any preview packages?
4) Do any of the resorts in orlando offer 3br?


----------



## Catira (Apr 13, 2009)

*I do not own DVC..*

Hi, I do not own DVC but the new resort is called Bay Lake Towers.. the newest addition. Not sure what are the pros or cons of buying resale.. though from what I have read resale points retail for less. I'm sure you will find a lot of info also at disboards.com since they are Disney boards.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 13, 2009)

We're also planning to buy DVC.  Here is the link for the DVC threads on Dis Boards:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7

Buying resale is usually better, but Disney is offering some incentives right now that make the cost of newer properties very close to resale prices ie BLT and AKV, especially if you're very interested in taking a Disney cruise.  For older properties like SSR and OKW, resale prices are significantly lower.  However, regardless of how you purchase, your points are treated the same way by Disney.

Not sure what you mean by "preview packages" -- you can request a package and DVD from the DVC site.  This isn't available to everyone, however, since Disney isn't licensed to sell in all states and provinces.

As for your question about 3 bdrm's -- are you asking about DVC (yes, they have them) or other resorts?


----------



## jamstew (Apr 13, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> Hi. I just came back from Orlando and am very interested in buying at Disney as I have young children who I think this would be a great value for. I am trying to research posts but maybe if i post my questions I could get quicker answers. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 1) In many cases buying resale is better, is that the case with Disney?
> 2) The contemporary resort, is this new? (we passed through on the monorail)
> ...



1. Resale is your only option if you want one of the sold out resorts (BCV, BWV, OKW, VWL, and maybe SSR--not sure about that one). There are incentives when you buy the newer resorts direct from Disney, but with the resale prices right now, I can't see buying direct, but that's just me.

2. The Contemporary Resort that the monorail passes through is, I think, the original resort on-site. The building next to it, Bay Lake Towers, is new and not open yet.

3. If you're in the parks, there are DVC kiosks everywhere, and you can arrange to tour the models at SSR.

4. All of the DVC Orlando resorts except VWL & BCV have 3BR (called Grand Villas).


----------



## JCerniglow (Apr 13, 2009)

If by preview packages you mean reduced cost to preview like a timeshares pitch...no disney does not do these.

It is possible to buy a sold out resort from disney but you usually need to go on a wait list to do so.  Ir you want one of the older resorts, I would go on the wait list and also explore resale.

BLT and SSR and AKV are currently selling new.  three very nice and very different reosrts.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 13, 2009)

JCerniglow said:


> It is possible to buy a sold out resort from disney but you usually need to go on a wait list to do so.  Ir you want one of the older resorts, I would go on the wait list and also explore resale.



Interesting--I thought you had to already be an owner to buy direct at a sold-out resort. I think there's a minimum number of points for new contracts bought direct, right?


----------



## sugar apple (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for the replies!!! I am calling to get the information to answer some more questions.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 13, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Interesting--I thought you had to already be an owner to buy direct at a sold-out resort. I think there's a minimum number of points for new contracts bought direct, right?



There is a minimum number of points if you are not an owner and buy directly from DVC.  The current number is 160.

Depending on the pricing from DVC, at times buying a sold out resort from DVC can be comprable to the price of buying resale unless you can find a fully loaded resale contract.  Right now, DVC sells BCV and BWV for $106 per point and OKW and VWL for $101 per point. 

At the current DVC prices and the prices offered in the resale market, I don't think buying sold out resorts from DVC is a good bargain today.  We thought it was a good bargain in 2005 when we bought BWV directly from DVC.  This was partially because we had a planned vacation that we were able to use DVC points for if we bought direct from DVC.  Resale would not have closed in time.  You should run your own numbers.

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## sugar apple (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks folks!! I just spoke to my guide and wow Disney is pricey. LOL. I am researching this some more as I look at the charts. I can't figure out though why  Sun-Thurs is so low on the amount of points needed to stay. thoughts? at BLT for magic kingdom view, it is really low.


----------



## EAM (Apr 13, 2009)

Another factor to consider is the expiration date of the ownership interest.  Unless extended, ownership interests at BWV, BCV, OKW, VWL, HHI, and VB expire on January 31, 2042.  Ownership interests at SSR expire on January 31, 2054.  I don't know when the ownership interests for BLT and AKV expire, but I think it is the same or later than SSR.  As far as I know, no one really knows what will happen when the expiration dates arrive, but you should not count on being able to reserve at a resort after its expiration date.

The points needed for reservations on Sunday-Thursday nights are lower because people have more free time on the weekends.  The point values reflect supply and demand.


----------



## capjak (Apr 13, 2009)

Suggestions:

1.  Buy the DVC points to use at DVC, buy another timeshare to go other places/trade, DVC is too expensive to use outside DVC resorts

2.  Buy the number of points you need in the smallest contract possible (i.e. if you want 200 points and you are purchasing directly from DVC have them give you 2 contracts 1 for the minimum 160 point buy in and 1 for the 40 points, that way if you need to sell you can hang on to one of the contract if necessary and saling the smaller contracts is easier)

3.  By at a resort that you want to stay at (i.e. need 12-7 month priority), or buy where you do not mind staying at.  SSR/OKW will be available as they are the largest at 7 months.  The hardest to get at 7 months is BCV/BWV/AKL Concierge level/BLT magic kingdom view and Grand Villas California

4.  Do not buy Vero Beach and Hilton Head DVCs if you are mainly going to stay at WDW.

Buy resale if you can find a contract that fits (i.e. points, resort, make sure you understand the contract points are there banked points etc..) Do not offer asking price.  DVC is not excercising ROFR like they used to  so pay no attention to that.

6.  Buy a Use Year that is within 4 months of your most frequent travel schedule (i.e. if you travel in August, than a June/april/march use year would be good) if you travel at various times or will change in the future or don't know than ignore use year (it is only a benefit if you need to cancel within 60 days of arrival)


----------



## sugar apple (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Buy the DVC points to use at DVC, buy another timeshare to go other places/trade, DVC is too expensive to use outside DVC resorts *good point, I am buying at BLT*

2. Buy the number of points you need in the smallest contract possible (i.e. if you want 200 points and you are purchasing directly from DVC have them give you 2 contracts 1 for the minimum 160 point buy in and 1 for the 40 points, that way if you need to sell you can hang on to one of the contract if necessary and saling the smaller contracts is easier) *I am buying 500 points. How do you suggest I split this 250/250?*

3. By at a resort that you want to stay at (i.e. need 12-7 month priority), or buy where you do not mind staying at. SSR/OKW will be available as they are the largest at 7 months. The hardest to get at 7 months is BCV/BWV/AKL Concierge level/BLT magic kingdom view and Grand Villas California *buying at BLT for that very reason*

4. Do not buy Vero Beach and Hilton Head DVCs if you are mainly going to stay at WDW.

Buy resale if you can find a contract that fits (i.e. points, resort, make sure you understand the contract points are there banked points etc..) Do not offer asking price. DVC is not excercising ROFR like they used to so pay no attention to that. *no BLT resales yet* 

6. Buy a Use Year that is within 4 months of your most frequent travel schedule (i.e. if you travel in August, than a June/april/march use year would be good) if you travel at various times or will change in the future or don't know than ignore use year (it is only a benefit if you need to cancel within 60 days of arrival)*I am ignoring use year, I have no problem pulling the kids out f school so the UY does not matter to me. * 

*Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 13, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> *I am buying 500 points. How do you suggest I split this 250/250?*


Personally, I'd go smaller, with several contracts.... two 150s, one 100 and two 50s.  These smaller contracts sell more quickly because resales are commonly purchased by people who already own and they want to add some points at another home resort.  The little 25 pt and 50 pt contracts sell very quickly.

Splitting up your ownership into 150/150/100/50/50 will give you complete flexibility in choosing how you may want to sell vs. keep varying amounts as you learn how many you really want in the long run.  You may decide later than you want to shift some of your ownership to another resort, perhaps in the Epcot area when your kids are older.  Your salesperson, aka guide, can make the contracts out however you would like and with a 500 point sale, their commission will be quite nice so they won't object in the least.



			
				capjak said:
			
		

> Buy a Use Year that is within 4 months of your most frequent travel schedule (i.e. if you travel in August, than a June/april/march use year would be good) if you travel at various times or will change in the future or don't know than ignore use year (it is only a benefit if you need to cancel within 60 days of arrival)





sugar apple said:


> *I am ignoring use year, I have no problem pulling the kids out f school so the UY does not matter to me. *


Hopefully, you are making such a large purchase because you look forward to using it for many, many years.  Capjak offers a very valuable suggestion here that many people regret ignoring and taking too lightly.  You may not mind pulling the kids out of school right now but that can easily change, and faster than you'd expect.  Most U.S. school systems frown on it and many are getting more aggressive with treating family vacations during the school year as truancy, a legal problem for parents who choose to vacation while school's in session.

Further, if your children are strong students, they may easily catch up with missed work in grade school but it gets much more difficult for them when they start middle school and high school, especially if they have struggles in school or if they're bright and take AP or Honors courses.  If they want to participate in competitive sports, they may forfeit their position if they miss school and practices.  Your children may be young but they grow before you know it!!!  We homeschooled ours but even homeschooling families sometimes switch to traditional schooling at some point in time - and it doesn't sound like you're homeschooling right now.

Again, I'd encourage you to look to the future as you make such a sizable purchase and select the very best for your family.  After all, if you're buying from the developer, you don't even need to hunt for a suitable use year - just ask what's available and choose the one that would work the best for your family over the next decade or so.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 13, 2009)

One other thought...and it gets a little complicated.

With DVC now affilated with RCI for exchanges, you might consider purchasing a non-DVC timeshare which is in RCI and exchange into a DVC resort.

The upside is you can purchase for ALOT less with resale in other systems, and if you purchase one of the other hotel systems (we're in Hilton HGVC), you'd have someplace to stay both in Orlando and other locations if you didn't get your exchange.

The downside of course is you wouldn't own Disney and there's no guarantee you'd get the location & dates you'd want through exchange.  There's also the issue of making sure you have a strong enough TS which would pull Disney in an exchange and again HGVC would.  So would RCI points.  Another downside is DVC recently switched exchange companies to RCI, and as has been shown they could switch again sometime in the future.

Again I said it's complicated...but you could likely get a 2 bdrm already enrolled in RCI points for around $2,000...maybe less and use those points to book a Disney week.  As an example, ebay auction # 270371803202 would fit this bill. 

Note: I own at this resort and stumbled across this auction on a routine search of Ebay, but have no vested interested in this sale, nor do I know who the seller is or know how credible they are.

Still, if you want to get into Disney for less money this is an option for sure.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 13, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> Thanks folks!! I just spoke to my guide and wow Disney is pricey. LOL. I am researching this some more as I look at the charts. I can't figure out though why  Sun-Thurs is so low on the amount of points needed to stay. thoughts? at BLT for magic kingdom view, it is really low.



The 2010 points charts have changed this discrepancy somewhat.  The reason why more points are required for weekends is that the resorts are busiest on weekends regardless of time of year ie. Disney has less of a problem renting those rooms out through CRO for cash if DVC members do not book them.



sugar apple said:


> *I am ignoring use year, I have no problem pulling the kids out f school so the UY does not matter to me. *



I wouldn't ignore UY -- like a PP stated, things change.  There must be some times of the year when you historically chose not to travel -- or times when you always travel eg. we go to WDW every Feb., so I'll be looking to buy a Feb UY.  And there are a lot of posts on the Dis about people hating having different UY's, so definitely split up your points in separate contracts but ask for the same UY.  Another reason to split up your points: you will get the incentives for each contract.  

BTW, there have been several BLT resales already, but unfortunately they have been priced higher than DVC is offering with the new incentives.  And those resales don't include the developer points or the cruise incentive.


----------



## capjak (Apr 13, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> I would buy 5 x 100 points (if they say no ask for a manager)
> 
> I would also consider buying 2 x 100 and a 50 point contract first and verify that I need and like DVC, remember you can borrow from next year if you need 500 points.  Then if you decide you need the full 500 you can add on or you may decide to purchase at a different resort (DVC always has incentives, algthough the current ones are some of the best I have seen for a direct purchase).
> 
> ...


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 14, 2009)

EAM said:


> Another factor to consider is the expiration date of the ownership interest.  Unless extended, ownership interests at BWV, BCV, OKW, VWL, HHI, and VB expire on January 31, 2042.  Ownership interests at SSR expire on January 31, 2054.  I don't know when the ownership interests for BLT and AKV expire, but I think it is the same or later than SSR.  As far as I know, no one really knows what will happen when the expiration dates arrive, but you should not count on being able to reserve at a resort after its expiration date.
> 
> The points needed for reservations on Sunday-Thursday nights are lower because people have more free time on the weekends.  The point values reflect supply and demand.



AKV is a 48 or 49 years contract.  My contract may out live me! BLT is 50 year contract!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 14, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> 1. Buy the DVC points to use at DVC, buy another timeshare to go other places/trade, DVC is too expensive to use outside DVC resorts *good point, I am buying at BLT*
> 
> 2. Buy the number of points you need in the smallest contract possible (i.e. if you want 200 points and you are purchasing directly from DVC have them give you 2 contracts 1 for the minimum 160 point buy in and 1 for the 40 points, that way if you need to sell you can hang on to one of the contract if necessary and saling the smaller contracts is easier) *I am buying 500 points. How do you suggest I split this 250/250?*
> I would split you contract the smallest buy in possible
> ...


 I hope this was helpful!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 14, 2009)

A good place to get more information about DVC is www.mouseowners.com and www.disboards.com. My favorite is Mouseowners! 

But beware, once you start buying DVC and hanging out at Mouseowners you might get a bad case of addonitis (wanting to add more and more points at every Disney resort.)


----------



## EAM (Apr 14, 2009)

*Dividing points into multiple contract*

Consider your estate plans when deciding how to divide your points.  For example, if you are leaving your ownership interest to 3 heirs, buy 3 100 point contracts.  I don't know if it would even be possible to exchange a 300 point contract for three 100 point contracts at a later time.


----------



## sugar apple (Apr 14, 2009)

ok folks. I think I have it all figured out. I do have two children so I would break the contract out so they have equal shares in the event of my demise. I am thinking to go with capjack and do a smaller contract but is my understanding correct here:

I will by 260 points. 130 at AKV and 130 at BLT. I can't combine both points until the 7 month mark. Shouldn't I at least buy the minimum at each place so I can stay a week for each place or are you guys saying borrow from the next year so that I can at least have a vacation at one and then in the next year stay a shorter trip at the other location. 

So here is a scenario: I want to go to BLT in August 2009 and stay in a magic kingdom view a 2 bedroom vacation home. How can I make that work when a week is 468? 

FYI I also own at Marriott.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 14, 2009)

If you're buying direct from Disney, your master contract will probably need to be 160 points - at least that's what the rule used to be. Then you can break up the rest of your points into as small as 25 and up. Be careful on splitting points between BLT and AKV because if you are going to need 2 bedrooms consistently, you might end up running into problems booking because you can't combine points from different resorts until the 7 month window

Since you already own with Marriott, it sounds like you've got your exchanging to go other places already figured out quite nicely.   I would never exchange my DVC points through RCI unless it was for something extremely high end - like a Hilton in Hawaii or the Manhattan Club for a few nights. And since I own Marriott, too, I'd just use my Marriott for Hawaii.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 14, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> ok folks. I think I have it all figured out. I do have two children so I would break the contract out so they have equal shares in the event of my demise. I am thinking to go with capjack and do a smaller contract but is my understanding correct here:
> 
> I will by 260 points. 130 at AKV and 130 at BLT. I can't combine both points until the 7 month mark. Shouldn't I at least buy the minimum at each place so I can stay a week for each place or are you guys saying borrow from the next year so that I can at least have a vacation at one and then in the next year stay a shorter trip at the other location.
> 
> ...



The bad news is the chances are you will not be able to get a MK two bedroom view since it is the middle of April. Everybody wants and get get those rooms right now..it is the hottest, newest resort right now! 

I checked DVC member services for you to see what was available for two bed, MK view, in August 2009. All that is available is weekends August 7,8,28,29.

Disney holds CRO rooms (cash only ressies), this might be your only chance if you are set on going in August. I would call and see if cash reservations are available.  Good Luck!


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 14, 2009)

EAM said:


> I don't know if it would even be possible to exchange a 300 point contract for three 100 point contracts at a later time.


It's not.  That's why it's so useful to get them as smaller contracts from the start.



sugar apple said:


> I will by 260 points. 130 at AKV and 130 at BLT. I can't combine both points until the 7 month mark. Shouldn't I at least buy the minimum at each place so I can stay a week for each place or are you guys saying borrow from the next year so that I can at least have a vacation at one and then in the next year stay a shorter trip at the other location.
> 
> So here is a scenario: I want to go to BLT in August 2009 and stay in a magic kingdom view a 2 bedroom vacation home. How can I make that work when a week is 468?


If you know that you want to stay at BLT in a 2BR every other year for 468 pts, then you need to own half that (234 => 240?) there, and bank/borrow them for your reservations.  Again, when planning to bank/borrow, your use year will matter!  You may want to get 3 contracts there:  100, 90, 50.

Then see how many points you want at AKV or whichever other resort you're considering.  Divide the points in half there and get small contracts for that... all for the same use year.



littlestar said:


> If you're buying direct from Disney, your master contract will probably need to be 160 points - at least that's what the rule used to be.


It's always (well, at least since 1997, when we bought ours) been possible to break up your contracts into smaller contracts than the minimum.  You just need to make a _total_ purchase, bought all at the same time, that meets their minimum requirement for initial buy-in at that home resort.

Another issue here, is the question of 3BRs.  Sugar Apple, it's rare to be able to book a 3BR at any resort for more than a night or two, if you don't have it as your home resort and you can call right at 11 months out - especially during school breaks or holidays.  Owning at whichever resort has the 3BRs you'd want sometimes (considering the location, style and points-cost) would be useful if you think you'll want to do this.  If you're just considering bringing along other families and generations, lots of people find it to be more cost-effective, points-wise, to get a 2BR plus a studio.  Consider what you realistically think your family would do.

Looking at the points charts and thinking about the possibilities is a lot of fun and very tempting!  This is a large purchase, worth contemplating quite soberly, with time.


----------



## sugar apple (Apr 14, 2009)

oooh thanks luvsvacation22....hmmm


----------



## sugar apple (Apr 14, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> It's not.  That's why it's so useful to get them as smaller contracts from the start.
> 
> 
> If you know that you want to stay at BLT in a 2BR every other year for 468 pts, then you need to own half that (234 => 240?) there, and bank/borrow them for your reservations.  Again, when planning to bank/borrow, your use year will matter!  You may want to get 3 contracts there:  100, 90, 50.
> ...



Thanks Lisa, I feel like I am missing something though. Are you going off of me owning at 2 resorts enabling me to do one Disney trip per year? If not, how do I borrow or bank, what am I to do in that current year? Meaning, let's say I banked this year's points and used them next year, what dod I do in 2009? 

What's the best usage year to buy?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 14, 2009)

Depending what is available ...you might have another option. Is your heart set on BLT? Maybe do AKV Savanna view for the five days and switch over to BLT for the weekend. AKV is bigger and maybe more of a possibility of available rooms.  AKV 2 bed SV is 40 points night for Sun-Thurs = 200 points. Since you are at the 7 month mark or less you can use BLT points too or borrow next years AKV points. What are the dates you will need...I can call and check see if it is still available if you are interested!


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 14, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> The bad news is the chances are you will not be able to get a MK two bedroom view since it is the middle of April. Everybody wants and get get those rooms right now..it is the hottest, newest resort right now!
> 
> I checked DVC member services for you to see what was available for two bed, MK view, in August 2009. All that is available is weekends August 7,8,28,29.
> 
> Disney holds CRO rooms (cash only ressies), this might be your only chance if you are set on going in August. I would call and see if cash reservations are available.  Good Luck!



You can also check out this thread on Dis Forums:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1993457

I think this will be a tough year to get what you want at BLT.  The good news is that the other resorts may have more available.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 14, 2009)

sugar apple said:


> Thanks Lisa, I feel like I am missing something though. Are you going off of me owning at 2 resorts enabling me to do one Disney trip per year? If not, how do I borrow or bank, what am I to do in that current year? Meaning, let's say I banked this year's points and used them next year, what dod I do in 2009?
> 
> What's the best usage year to buy?



An example assuming you are doing 1 trip per year, alternating resorts:
For your 2010 trip at BLT you book 11 months out (the room of your choice) for August 2010 -- you use all of your 2010 trips and borrow your 2011 points. You bank the points at your other resort (say it's AKV)
For your 2011 trip, again you book 11 months out and use your 2011 AKV points and your banked 2010 points.

Since you mentioned going in August, would that be the one month you could always count on going?  If so, then you would want an August UY so that you would have plenty of time to bank the points you won't be using.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 14, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> It's always (well, at least since 1997, when we bought ours) been possible to break up your contracts into smaller contracts than the minimum.  You just need to make a _total_ purchase, bought all at the same time, that meets their minimum requirement for initial buy-in at that home resort.



I wonder how Disney will handle the closing on that because now they charge closing costs on your first purchase with them.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 15, 2009)

littlestar said:


> I wonder how Disney will handle the closing on that because now they charge closing costs on your first purchase with them.



If I remember correctly when we bought the minimum was 100 points for AKV so we were charged closing on the 100 and the 60 & 60 (same time) were considered add ons but were combine for all incentives.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 15, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> If I remember correctly when we bought the minimum was 100 points for AKV so we were charged closing on the 100 and the 60 & 60 (same time) were considered add ons but were combine for all incentives.



Ah ha. I wondered about how they would handle the closing costs and the incentives. Because they usually have a minimum purchase requirement for incentives, too.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 17, 2009)

I sold my DVC points (230) last year (OKW). There are pros and cons to DVC:

Cons
-As mentioned, not sure about the trading value. We never traded because it didn't seem like you'd get as much value.
-Price--as you can see, they're quite pricey--even resale.
-MFs are a little above average prices (IMO) but this is subjective.
-VERY difficult to get into other DVC resorts (i.e. not your home) these days. The last couple of years we always wound up at OKW (not horrible because it's nice) and couldn't get into other DVC resorts. We traveled during non-prime time, too.
-Disney has been actively marketing renting out DVC rooms to non-DVC members (as of when we sold). This kinda pissed me off and it contributes to my con above this one.
-I always thought it rather incondiderate of Disney to NOT offer better discounts. They finally started offering a good discount off annual passes but their other discounts are weak. I understand DVC is a totally different entity than Disney, however, most DVCers I know almost ONLY use DVC for DVC stays--meaning, they're at Disney and spending plenty of money there. Would be nice for some better breaks.
-Until BLT, the DVC resorts were all fairly far from the parks. That can be good for some people, bad for others.
-I've found the food in the restaurants to be lacking in most DVC resorts (although they're priced rather high). There are exceptions and this is certainly subjective but Oliva's in OKW was horrible as is the food court at SSR (haven't been to the place they finally opened after enough complaints from owners--they weren't planning on opening anything due to how close it is to DTD, but I digress...).
-The new resorts are requiring more and more points. Although I understand this, I think it's gotten out of hand.
-Your deed expires unless they offer an extension (at an additional price).

Now, it's not ALL bad. We really enjoyed our DVC while we owned it. Here's what we LOVED:

-Quite flexible with their points. You can also use points to book at regular Disney resorts. We booked at Contemporary one year and a few others at other years. The only thing you have to keep an eye on is you can't book them unless you're (at least) 60 days out (accounting reasons) and the cancelation policy (don't know what it is now).
-Resorts are extremely nice (all of them). They all have a different feel and all have things you may (or may not) like. OKW was the first and has the largest rooms. We didn't care for SSR at all but others love it. They are all very well-mainted, however.
-Customer service is EXCELLENT. They certainly have the Disney idea of customer service. You call the 800 number for all of your questions. Very nice although sometimes it's hard to get through.
-You certainly feel like you're a part of a very large family when you own. Gives you the warm fuzzies. 
-They seem to be building resorts in more desirable locations in the parks now (SSR next to DTD, AKL next to AK, BLT next to MK, etc.).
-Resale is, typically, much better than other TSes. We made money on our sale (we did buy it a long time ago, however).
-You can rent points--although I never did that--if you don't want to borrow against next year's points.
-You get a sales guide assigned to you from the start. Honestly, I only interacted with ours once but got regular emails, post cards (good marketing). Being a sales dude myself, I appreciate that.
-You can use their shopping service to have your unit stocked. I never used this but I know people who have. Nice (although expensive) feature.
-Pools for the kids are usually very nice in the resorts.
-ROFR--not sure how aggressively they're pursuing this but it helps keep the resale prices higher. You won't see any of them selling for $50 on eBay like some of the other TSes.

Again, I'd echo others sentiments in saying, buy DVC to stay at Disney and use another TS for other places. We chose to sell for a number of reasons:

-Biggest reason was our financial situation. We had a rough year last year and needed the money.
-I was tired of not being able to stay in other DVC resorts. Used to be able to do so very easily. I'm sure you could ensure you're calling at the butt-crack of dawn (or the time they open) but I just didn't have the time nor the patience to do so. Also, no true online booking system. They were working towards that, however.
-I feel, unless you have kids (and/or hate a hotel room or travel with a larger group), it's a bit pricey. Before we had kids, DVC was nice but we really didn't need the room we got in some of the rooms. However, many people prefer staying in an, "apartment," rather than a hotel room. At the end of the day, this is personal preference.
-If you're moderately careful--and don't mind a hotel room--you can usually find a deal to stay in one of the Disney properties (non-DVC) online for LESS than what your MFs would be (talking about a week stay)--forget about staying off the property but that's a different vacation entirely. We didn't mind staying in a hotel room so I was looking at saving money on our stays as well.
-I was peeved about having to pay extra to extend my deed to expire when the newer deeds expire. Although I understand why they did it, I don't agree with it. Profits aren't everything. If it were just a small fee, I could have swallowed it better but it was a bit steep--although I can't remember what it was at the time.
-Due to the deed we had having the earlier expiration date, I figured, as more newer deeds are purchased, the value of my deed would have been significantly diminished. I figured I'd get out while I was still ahead.


So, basically, we did wind up selling due to out financial situation last year, however, I had been contemplating selling it for about a year anyway. The economic disaster which was 2008 just pushed me over the edge.

Either way, I hope you enjoy your purchase if you decide to go through with it. Just wanted to point out the good AND the bad for you.  Good luck!


----------



## littlestar (Apr 17, 2009)

All the things you posted, Gadgetrick is why we also own a Marriott (bought resale, of course). I like the quality and the theming of the DVC resorts, but Marriott was a better value and great quality for us, especially since we liked staying in 1 and 2 bedrooms. 

We sold our older DVC points after they offered the OKW extension. It made me nervous and I decided to change our points to SSR (as I do like the resort) and it offered the longer years. At one time we had almost 400 DVC points. Now we only have 155. When I want extra, I just do a transfer with another member. 

We're doing combination trips. In the fall we've got a week booked at SSR and then I booked an Interval cash Getaway at Sheraton Vistana Villages in a 2 bedroom to give us more room for our group. I usually book DVC and Marriott or Sheraton for most of our trips to Orlando.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 17, 2009)

littlestar said:


> All the things you posted, Gadgetrick is why we also own a Marriott (bought resale, of course). I like the quality and the theming of the DVC resorts, but Marriott was a better value and great quality for us, especially since we liked staying in 1 and 2 bedrooms.
> 
> We sold our older DVC points after they offered the OKW extension. It made me nervous and I decided to change our points to SSR (as I do like the resort) and it offered the longer years. At one time we had almost 400 DVC points. Now we only have 155. When I want extra, I just do a transfer with another member.
> 
> We're doing combination trips. In the fall we've got a week booked at SSR and then I booked an Interval cash Getaway at Sheraton Vistana Villages in a 2 bedroom to give us more room for our group. I usually book DVC and Marriott or Sheraton for most of our trips to Orlando.


Honestly, we probably would have sold OKW anyway, however, I may look at buying a smaller amount of points at some time in the future for the same reasons you've got more than one TS. Just have to wait and see how things shake out later.

I REALLY like the BLT because, IMO, the Contemporary property is the most convenient in all of DW. Just wind up at MK each night and make the 5 minuteish walk back to the resort. No waiting for busses, monorails, boats, etc.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 17, 2009)

One of our good friends had to sell their DVC points last year after the husband lost his job. He found another job, thank goodness. 

They've been booking Interval cash Getaways off of our membership. I know they want to buy DVC points again some day, but with the economy the way it is, they are happy to just do the Getaways for right now.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 18, 2009)

littlestar said:


> One of our good friends had to sell their DVC points last year after the husband lost his job. He found another job, thank goodness.
> 
> They've been booking Interval cash Getaways off of our membership. I know they want to buy DVC points again some day, but with the economy the way it is, they are happy to just do the Getaways for right now.



Yes, last year was rough for many. This year (for us at least) has started to turn around. I sell mortgages and my wife works for a company as a closer for Small Business Loans. When the credit market seized, we both struggled (me more so since I'm commission only). My wife's company came within a whisker of going under. They pulled through though... Whew!

This year has been looking somewhat better. Not like it's been in the past but starting to earn enough (slowly) to get back to some type of normalcy. I wish your friends (and anyone else) the best of luck through these tough times. We'll all pull through one way or another...


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 23, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> Yes, last year was rough for many. This year (for us at least) has started to turn around. I sell mortgages and my wife works for a company as a closer for Small Business Loans. When the credit market seized, we both struggled (me more so since I'm commission only). My wife's company came within a whisker of going under. They pulled through though... Whew!
> 
> This year has been looking somewhat better. Not like it's been in the past but starting to earn enough (slowly) to get back to some type of normalcy. I wish your friends (and anyone else) the best of luck through these tough times. We'll all pull through one way or another...



DVC points are starting to sound like a good emergency fund -- a lot of people have sold off some or all of their points recently.  At least you get to use them when times are good.


----------



## icydog (Apr 25, 2009)

*Buying Disney may make sense (cents)*

When we sold our Boardwalk Villas points a couple of yrs ago we made a very tidy profit. Not many timeshares can offer that. I bought my OKW points for $50-$55 a point. I will get a big dividend if I were to sell. Again, how many timeshares can offer that. All my properties have gone up in value except for Vero Beach. Unfortunately I own several VB contracts to the tune of 320 points. However we have never had a problem getting into other DVC resorts at 7 months but that is because we usually travel at off times.


----------



## icydog (Apr 25, 2009)

To the OP. I have so many contracts that are divided into 50 or 100 points each. It will be easier to sell them. They will not give you extra incentives for each contract however. DVC will add them up and give you the appropriate incentive for the total you purchased. A 500 point contract should be broken up, imho, into five 100 point contracts. They will appear under your member number as contract 101, 102 etc. I have 13 contracts.


----------

